# The Saga never ends when dealing with Sears



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I got my short block for that Crapsman vac cart. Usually short blocks come with a packet of all required gaskets. I got all the gaskets but the head gasket. Inside was a paper staing since this engine is used on more than one piece of equipment and made to different specs for OEM, consult with your servicing dealer for correct head gasket. Ok, Sears can not tell me anything other than Sears part number for gasket, no cross referrence to a Tec gasket........but odds are Tech part number is on the Sears package......Can't get anay info from Tech as I called them, and my local dealers that handle Tech don't even have this engine model listed other than its Sears Specific.........and therefore do not have any IPB's...........After rumaging through the box the short block came in, I found yet another envelope contrary to what the paper in the first envelope stated. Inside this envelope were not 1, not 2 not 3 but a total of 4 headgaskets.......and a warning. Improper headgasket will result in valves contacting cylinder head when at operating rpm / temperature. Consult proper manual for use of proper gasket. So evidently its all in the head and valve lash so it still leaves me in the dark as to what gasket to use. There is only .005 thickness difference on three of them and .010" on the 4th. All appear to be identical except for the slight difference in thickness.

It also stated improper gasket will cause engine to lack power due to lowered compression ratio. Hell with only .010" difference between the thickest and thinnest gasket, I doubnt it would amaount to much as I seriously doubt that these engines are built to that critical of design and specs. Nothing like habving to deal with Sears and their crap and then Throw Techumseh and their crap in the same pot and try and figure it all out..........I looked at manuals covering this series of family of engines, and none of them cover this model as its Sears specific, so evidently its all smoke and mirrows or Sears is bound and determined to keep any relavent info a top secret!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So is it enny meany miney mo or you just pick one. 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Maybe put the head on dry, with a little clay over the valves,turn the motor by hand,and see how much clearance you have. If you have pleanty, go with the thinest one.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*I just knew this would happen*

After expending all my resources tyring to find out what cylinder head gasket I needed, I broke down and went to the Sears parts store in town, and asked for what I needed. Low and behold the place actually had the head gasket. It was just as I had suspected it to be as well. It was in an original tecumseh package and this gasket and package was in a Paper envelope marked Craftsman. I told the clerk that I had to check to make sure this gasket was not bent or broke and also that it was the right one as I had been having trouble, so thats how I seen the original tecumseh packaging and I mentally photographed that part number. Well tyo make a long story short, I did have the right gasket among the ones included in the short block and now I know what the right gasket is...........I gave him some excuse that I would be back later as I forgot my check book, and went back home to finish assembly only to find my torque values are missing in the manual I have. They are there but its not readable. I think I can barely make out 140 inch pounds but I am not gonna take a chance, so if anyone knnows this torque value I would appreciate getting it.

HM80 8 hp Tec family of engines...........


Thanks


----------

